# Cardina dernnerli - Sulawesi Cardinal



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello everyone, just a quick snapshot from tonight.
This is my 2nd attempt at keeping them, the first time was about 8 years ago and they were wild caught. I was able to successfully keep and breed them but life got too busy and I had to give them away. No I'm back in action and I've been speaking to a few non local breeders with some new tips and tricks.

Here's a quick snapshot from tonight. More and better photos later 

Caridina dennerli by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

thanks for looking

Ray


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

wow amazing picture!
how many shots before you got something that good?


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks Jay,

oh it was a quick snapshot so I took about 3-6 shots and picked the best one to upload.

it wasn't really moving that much  so kinda like shooting a flower or peanut


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

You have the best pictures, good luck with them!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Ray.

Is it in a tank with ADA Amazonia? It sure looks like it to me. I have never heard of a case of successfully raising them with a substrate that acidifies the water column. I wish you good luck with them. I'm sure more will be revealed..

Best regards,

Stuart




Tankless in Vancouver


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

You'll have to keep me updated on this! By far my favorite shrimp, and one I want to raise and breed one day, but just not there yet.
Great pic and good luck, Ray


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Stuart,

Great observation but it's not ada amazonia, it's old fluval stranum that doesn't lower the pH anymore. I'm using Salty Shrimp Sulawesi 7.5 for a more ideal water condition. And I do have a ph meter and a tds meter to confirm it 

thanks for the info.

I'm pretty familar with the conditions these shrimp require.



CRS Fan said:


> Hello Ray.
> 
> Is it in a tank with ADA Amazonia? It sure looks like it to me. I have never heard of a case of successfully raising them with a substrate that acidifies the water column. I wish you good luck with them. I'm sure more will be revealed..
> 
> ...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

That's awesome.

I remember when I had mine and they were very expensive and I made mistakes. It's nice seeing someone local with them again. Rumour has It that Repashy Soilent Green is an ideal food for their grazing feeding style. I am definitely following this one Ray !

Respectfully,

Stuart


Tankless in Vancouver


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

HI Stuart 

That's a great reminder as I plan to convert another tank to suwlesi also but they have ada. 

The few breeders I've chatted with from the states are quite nice and shared all their secrets and tricks.

I plan to blog about my adventures with them, well more like quick notes and I'm not a writer and I forget stuff so I write them down in some notes.

I know there are a few local breeders, ones on here for sure and a few others. I'd love to hear their experiences and share my thoughts

Ray


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

how was your experience with them Stuart?
or anyone else?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I got 2 batches. They both eventually died out after 1-2 months. They were both wild stock and I did not really have the resources to keep them well back then. I did learn many lifesaving tips after my 2 colonies died off. 

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankless in Vancouver


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

oh sorry to hear about your loss.

Any suggestions on a more lighter colour substrate that's doesn't affect the water parameters? I'm going to set up a 2nd sulewasi tank shortly.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Silica sand can work but I had challenges with compaction and sulfides as a result. I believe Frank was using crushed coral with a reverse flow UG filter with his. I believe he had coarse lava stone under that.

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankless in Vancouver


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

pH and tds is steady where I'd like it but just converted another one of my 10 gallon aquariums but used crushed coral as a substrate instead.
here's a few new photos of these guys, from 2 different sources, so some of them differ in colour.

Another exciting news, is I have 3 sulawesi rabbit snails and I found 2 babies, so I believe I have 2 females, as they only breed/give birth once per month

Caridina dennerli by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Caridina dennerli by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Caridina dennerli by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Minor update. All healthy after about three weeks. Hoping to locate and get some harlequins, white orchids and yellow cheeks to add to my collection.
Converted my 10 gallon with crushed coral substrate instead, will do one more later and the 3rd one later on . Going to move these guys into another 10 gallon and convert this one with crushed coral substrate. Been doing some water testing and the hardness hasn't jumped much in a week with a thin layer of crushed coral. Steady at around 200ppm tds, pH 7.5.
Caridina dennerli, by Raymond Wong, on Flickr
Caridina dennerli, by Raymond Wong, on Flickr
And just for kicks, my 120 gallon planted work in progress

My Aquarium by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!

Ray


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Caridina dennerli - today's snapshot, finally colouring up after moving them to their new tank 2 weeks ago

Caridina dennerli - Week 2 by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

oh and a baby yellow rabbit snail 

Baby Yellow Rabbit Snail - Tylomelania by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Almost week 4 since I moved these guys, a new photo update.

Realized something last week, I'm a little bit disappointed at the photos since moving them from a ada 45f aquarium to a standard 10 gallon. I should have went with a ada 45p instead. The high clarity glass that ada uses photographs much nicer and I've been noticing a huge difference in my photos.

3 weeks in and these guys are starting to get comfortable and turning pretty deep dark red, redder than my painted fire reds and almost similar to the bloody mary neo's

thanks for looking

Ray

caridina dennerli by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Hmm... Couple more photos like this and I'll start setting up Sulawesi tank.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Anna I know you want some  time to set up a new tank

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I tried to take a few more photo of these guys. Loving their colours!

thanks for looking

Ray

Cardina dernnerli - Sulawesi cardinals by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Cardina dernnerli - Sulawesi cardinals by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Cardina dernnerli - Sulawesi cardinals by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Cardina dernnerli - Sulawesi cardinals by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

Cardina dernnerli - Sulawesi cardinals by Raymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

Have you got any new baby shrimp yet Ray? Was hoping to hear you had Harlequin females berried.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

yep had a few babies but moved tanks a few weeks ago. I'll have to let them settle again

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

some random photos of my new setup
sulawesi rockscape biotope like aquarium

ada 45H sulawesi biotope rockscape aquarium by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

caridina dennerli by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

thx for looking!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

forgot to mention, the aquascape is designed by Dou, thanks for helping me scape it !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice.... As always, Ray.

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

weekend update 

caridina dennerli by Raymond Wong, on Flickr

thx for looking
Ray


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Picture looks great. What kind of rock are you using on the aquascape?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Any updates, Ray?

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah! Berried female.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

